# Ptsb visa debit card from aug 16th



## Sansan (6 Aug 2010)

Hi all,
I don't know if this has been posted already,
I was in my local ptsb branch today, while in the line I noticed a leaflet for some student acc, on the front it had a visa debit card, I asked at the desk and was told from aug 16th tsb would be issuing visa debit cards to all ATM and laser card holders, I am delighted as an ex Halifax member I have badly missed the visa debit, as neither my wife or myself have or want credit cards, again this might be old news but it is new to me and I'm delighted


----------



## pudds (6 Aug 2010)

Yup it is kinda old news apart from the actual launch date but its good to see more of the banks going down the Visa debit card route......goodbye Laser r.i.p


----------



## sulo (15 Aug 2010)

I got a letter advising me that I will receive one in the post shortly.. 

I also noted that fees will apply yearly: Im aware of the annual Government Stamp Duty applicable on ATM and Debit Card facilities. 

However is this one new???? As part of the Switch a/c - there was no fees (only the standard overseas withdrawals etc)


Where you use your card to withdraw money at an ATM a charge of €2.50 per annum per card is applied.
When you use your card at a retailer there is also a charge of €2.50 per annum per card.
If you use both facilities, then one charge of €5.00 per annum per card will be applied.


----------



## gipimann (15 Aug 2010)

sulo,

The charges you've mentioned there is how the government stamp duty is charged on ATM/Debit Cards, so perhaps that's what the letter was referring to?


----------



## Joe Q Public (15 Aug 2010)

Will customers that only have the ATM card be able to get the visa debit card?


----------



## pudds (15 Aug 2010)

Joe Q Public said:


> Will customers that only have the ATM card be able to get the visa debit card?



I'm not sure if you will get one automatically in due course but sure request one anyway.

Thats what I did when Ulster Bank were rolling them out and I had it in a week


----------



## sulo (15 Aug 2010)

gipimann said:


> sulo,
> 
> The charges you've mentioned there is how the government stamp duty is charged on ATM/Debit Cards, so perhaps that's what the letter was referring to?


 

Thanks.


----------



## theresa1 (15 Aug 2010)

gipimann i'm sure is correct but yes the documentation is not alway's clear - i dont pay the atm €2.50 charge as i dont use the atm card - i pay stuff online for people and get my cash that way. Also I'm a second person on a credit card so only pay €15 per year. You can beat this Government in little way's. I dont have a Laser or Debit Card at all.


----------



## Janet (29 Oct 2010)

Hi all, 

Tagging on to this topic as it seems close to what I am wondering.  Although it's Bank of Ireland rather than PTSB I'm asking about.  According to the Irish Times online today, BoI laser card holders will all be switched to visa debit.  Just wondering what people's experiences of visa debit are in general?  

I rarely use the laser card anymore as I live in Germany now so at most I may occasionally use it to pay for an aer lingus flight.  My BoI account is still active as my loan payments are made from it and I also use it to top-up my Irish mobile, sometimes transfer money to family or similar.  The other thing I use the card for is to get around German bank charges for using ATMs.  

Things have improved here - 15 years ago if you took money out of an ATM outside the town your bank was in, even if it was from the same bank, you were likely to be charged a fee, i.e. with most banks ATM withdrawals were free only at the branch you held your account with (or a few close-by branches).  These days most banks are a member of one of two or three groups, i.e. there are agreements in place between banks to allow their customers to use other banks' ATMs without incurring charges.  If I happen to need to withdraw money and am not close to a bank which is part of the same 'group' as my own bank, I use my BoI card to withdraw money and can then transfer it online from my German bank to BoI at a later stage = no charges.  If I were to use my German ATM card, the charges are around €5 (or higher depending on how much you are withdrawing).

Does anyone have any experience using a visa debit card to make cash withdrawals in other EU countries?  Presumably it's still a combined ATM/visa debit card and so it's the ATM part of the card I'd be using for that and hence nothing will have changed.  But from a distance this type of thing can sometimes seem like a bigger deal than it probably really is.


----------



## Bill Struth (29 Oct 2010)

Any other PTSB customers still waiting on their new card?


----------



## Mpsox (29 Oct 2010)

Janet said:


> Hi all,
> 
> 
> Does anyone have any experience using a visa debit card to make cash withdrawals in other EU countries? Presumably it's still a combined ATM/visa debit card and so it's the ATM part of the card I'd be using for that and hence nothing will have changed. But from a distance this type of thing can sometimes seem like a bigger deal than it probably really is.


 
I have an Ulster Bank Visa Debit card and have used it in the UK for cash withdrawals  with no issues


----------



## theresa1 (29 Oct 2010)

Bill Struth said:


> Any other PTSB customers still waiting on their new card?


 

My Mother is still waiting to get new card to replace Laser.


----------



## deeobrien (29 Oct 2010)

I'm still waiting for my Visa Debit card from PTSB as well.

I only opened my account last year after Halifax left.  My friend opened hers at the same time and got her Visa Debit card a few weeks back.

I rang the back and they said if I wanted to get a new one sooner I would have to go to my branch and order a new one from there.


----------



## fizzelina (29 Oct 2010)

My OH and I are both still waiting aswell. Incidentally we enquired in branch about getting it sooner as we are going to the States in a week but actually no point bringing it as they have a charge if you use it outside the Euro zone. So from what we gathered you would pay for something in USA, have the usual FX conversion charge and then an additional charge for using it outside Euro. I need to check that on the small print when we get it....(we could have misunderstood)


----------



## Willy Fogg (29 Oct 2010)

fizzelina said:


> So from what we gathered you would pay for something in USA, have the usual FX conversion charge and then an additional charge for using it outside Euro. I need to check that on the small print when we get it....(we could have misunderstood)


There are charges for using it in any non Eurozone country. Charges/exchanges rates happen on credit cards too, and if you use ATM's to take out money.



> Does anyone have any experience using a visa debit card to make cash  withdrawals in other EU countries?  Presumably it's still a combined  ATM/visa debit card and so it's the ATM part of the card I'd be using  for that and hence nothing will have changed.  But from a distance this  type of thing can sometimes seem like a bigger deal than it probably  really is.



Withdrawals (and payments) are fee-free within the Eurozone, unless you use one of those machines which levy a fee of their own.


----------



## ajapale (1 Nov 2010)

Mod management bump.


----------



## gipimann (3 Dec 2010)

PTSB Visa Debit card finally arrived today....but it appears that the envelope may have been opened so I've had to cancel it and order a replacement!


----------



## Galwaygirl (3 Dec 2010)

> PTSB Visa Debit card finally arrived today....but it appears that the envelope may have been opened so I've had to cancel it and order a replacement!


check it works for cashback! Mine didn't work in supervalu and they inform me they will have to send a new card.


----------

